
Uncovering Hidden Text on a 500-Year-Old Map That Guided Columbus - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/martellus-map/
======
bhartzer
Interesting to see that hidden text has been around for much longer than it
has been on websites.

------
colanderman
The text isn't "hidden" per se; it's just faded. Important distinction.

------
metachris
They could crowdsource combining the images.

